# Scared of hands Tiel



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

My Tiel Luka who is 2 months old is afraid of hands (which i predicted because the pet store guy caught him hardly to put him in the cage) he steps up on a stick but when i get my hand closer he starts to hiss and gets in a read-to-attack position. That also happens when i get my hand on the bars of the cage(he usually just backs up) 
Anything i can do to make him comfortable?








Luka enjoying balcony view in the afternoon


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

First of all that's a VERY pretty young bird! I've had two from different clutches that looked just like him. Pretty sure after a few molts he will turn out to be a nice normal grey. As to the handling, that sounds pretty normal for a young bird especially if it was rushed on hand taming and feeding them.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> First of all that's a VERY pretty young bird! I've had two from different clutches that looked just like him. Pretty sure after a few molts he will turn out to be a nice normal grey. As to the handling, that sounds pretty normal for a young bird especially if it was rushed on hand taming and feeding them.


Thanks for the compliment and for telling me its normal😊


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> Thanks for the compliment and for telling me its normal😊


You can hand tame it. Try grabbing him with a towel or gloves so he won’t bite your hand. Then pet his head and keep doing this every day. This is how I tamed my very aggressive tiel and she was also a baby when I got her.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> You can hand tame it. Try grabbing him with a towel or gloves so he won’t bite your hand. Then pet his head and keep doing this every day. This is how I tamed my very aggressive tiel and she was also a baby when I got her.


When i tried grabbing him with a towel he started screaming very loudly,i was very careful not to hurt him.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

You would scream loudly too if someone grabbed and through something over you. Use this as a *LAST *resort method as every time you do that, it breaks what trust you have built up with your bird,


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> When i tried grabbing him with a towel he started screaming very loudly,i was very careful not to hurt him.


My birds would also scream , but then they got used to it and then when they stopped, I grabbed them it’s my hand.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> My birds would also scream , but then they got used to it and then when they stopped, I grabbed them it’s my hand.


He is now standing on my hand


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Well....THAT'S a good thing then. That means he trusts you.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> He is now standing on my hand


I told you😏


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> I told you😏


I only used the towel when he escaped from the cage (somehow) but it seems that he erased the trust between us the next five minutes (because when i tried to get him to eat from my hand he hissed and when i was gonna change his food he also hissed, as if the progress he made got erased from his mind, im working with him RN but he is still hissing


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> I only used the towel when he escaped from the cage (somehow) but it seems that he erased the trust between us the next five minutes (because when i tried to get him to eat from my hand he hissed and when i was gonna change his food he also hissed, as if the progress he made got erased from his mind, im working with him RN but he is still hissing


It takes time. I think it took a week for my birds. I had 2 and they were siblings but one was easier to tame than the other one. They made me and my mom bleed.


----------

